# Where to go ?



## Catlin22 (Mar 11, 2014)

Can anyone give me any advise My family want to move over to Italy and have Puglia in mind, however I have been seeing some beautiful properties in Abruzzo also,
is there a significant difference in these two areas? We have a 5 year old Grandson and would ideally like to have a holiday rental business eventually.
Thanks


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Catlin22 said:


> Can anyone give me any advise My family want to move over to Italy and have Puglia in mind, however I have been seeing some beautiful properties in Abruzzo also,
> is there a significant difference in these two areas? We have a 5 year old Grandson and would ideally like to have a holiday rental business eventually.
> Thanks


the first most important thing , is don't think of ppuglia if you want to start a business and yes thete are lots of lovely houses , very cheap if you go private in abruzzo as the owners want to sell due to the tax on empty houses . and abruzzo has a better inforsructure roads hospitals a rynair aiport , also easy access to rome aiports good for guests coming from north of England or even America 
our heath service is second to none top universitys hospital just down the road at Chieti , my wife has just had her catterats removed at a private clinic 58 eros yes as you gest we love abruzzo and have spent the last ten years here in semi retirement


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

yes abruzzo is a wonderful region with dramatic mountains and miles of safe sandy beaches. imo the best scenery in italy


----------

